# Zahlendreieck mit Do Schleife



## starting (4. Feb 2014)

Hallo

ich habe eine Aufgabe.... ich  muss ein Code schreiben dass Zahlendreieck mit "do Schleife" ausgibt 
Zahlendreieck soll so aussehen 
0
01
012
0123
usw. bis 7 .... mit "for Schleife" gings noch mit "do Schleife" komm ich einfach nicht weiter 
bitte helfen. danke 

```
public class Do {

    public static void main(String[] args) {

        int j, i;
        i = 0;
        j = 0;

        do {
            //System.out.print(i);
            i++;

            if (j <= i) {
                System.out.println(i);
                System.out.println();
            }

        } while (i < 7);
        System.out.println();
    }
}
```


----------



## VfL_Freak (4. Feb 2014)

Moin,

ich würde mal das Inkrementieren von *i* ans Ende der Schleife legen, sonst wird nie '0' ausgegeben !

Welche konkreten Probleme hast Du denn (sonst) ???:L
Wenn Du uns das nicht mitteilst, wird Duir auch keiner helfen können :noe:

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## starting (4. Feb 2014)

Danke für schnelle Antwort,

habe *" i "* am ende der Schleife inkrementiert und bekomme als Ergebnis
0
1
2
3
4
5
6


```
public class Do {

    public static void main(String[] args) {

        int j, i;
        i = 0;
        j = 0;

        do {

            if (j <= i) {
                System.out.print(i);
                System.out.println();
                i++;
            }

        } while (i < 7);

        System.out.println();
    }
}
```

Aufgabe: ein kleines Programm mit  " do while " Schleife, dass Zahlendreieck von 0 bis 7 ausgibt.
0
01
0123
01234
012345
0123456
01234567


----------



## Sakresh (4. Feb 2014)

Wenn du es mit ner for-Schleife hingekriegt hast, sollte es eigentlich kein Problem sein, dass in eine do-Schleife umzuwandeln.
Brauchst mMn eine zweite Schleife innerhalb deiner schon vorhandenen.


----------



## starting (4. Feb 2014)

Danke !

hat sich erledigt


----------

